# Crawlers HS80



## r1web (Nov 7, 2018)

Does anyone know of a source for crawlers/tracks for an HS80? I believe the part number is 42755-732-901 but they are long since discontinued. Are there any modifications to make newer tracks work?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

try to find a donor machine if you can wait for next spring or summer.

did your's tear off? 

not sure if any other tracks from another machine would fit. someone here will come along and weigh in.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Boats.not, says same ones also fit models 50, 55, and 70s


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

_*Dodge*_ thought the HS724 tracks could be used with some modification to the crawler plates: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/618978-post9.html

For what it's worth, here are the track (crawler) sizes for all the Honda HS blowers (12cm wide x 60mm pitch):
16 links: HS522, HS622
18 links: HS50, HS55, HS70, HS80
20 links: HS624, HS724
21 links: HS828, HS928, HS1132, HS1332
30 links: HS1336 (18cm width)

HSS blowers are 58.5mm pitch x 21 links


----------



## r1web (Nov 7, 2018)

I am actually considering purchasing an HS80... Beyond the usual things, what are the main pieces to inspect beyond the tracks? I realize these are vintage machines with a fair number of NLS parts but I like buying machines that are actually worth fixing.

I've been nursing a old, freebie, rebadged MTD with a 5HP twin pulley Tecumseh that is done. Faults include 60psi compression, no power, stalls under load, engine surges and no change after a carb rebuild. The machine has thrown gravel for the past two years, is seriously rusty, recoil broken, friction plate is worn, the tires are cracked/leaking and rims are fused to the axle.

Just spent a month laying a new interlock driveway and I wish I could afford a new Honda/Yamaha but it's just not in the budget. Of course, I'm shopping during the wrong season to find a deal on a used Honda! I would prefer the additional traction of tracks over wheels this time around but the alternative is to buy an older 10000 series Ariens and replace the motor if/when required.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

%$^&*(#@@%#*)


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I purchase components for my business world-wide. I have located a manufacturer that says they can produce 120x60x18 tracks at very reasonable pricing. The million dollar question (not really!) is how many tracks do we think the HS50/55/70/80 market would need in the short-term? 10s? 100s? Smallish quantities don't appear to be an issue, but maybe they're blowing smoke...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> I purchase components for my business world-wide. I have located a manufacturer that says they can produce 120x60x18 tracks at very reasonable pricing. The million dollar question (not really!) is how many tracks do we think the HS50/55/70/80 market would need in the short-term? 10s? 100s? Smallish quantities don't appear to be an issue, but maybe they're blowing smoke...


whats reasonable pricing.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> whats reasonable pricing.


Depends on the purchase quantity, of course. It looks like the extremely small quantity delivered price might be about the same as the currently available HS724 tracks - a little north of $100. Price goes down from there.

I thought about this problem more overnight. Some tracked snowblowers use an idler or drive wheel on the top-side of the crawler carriage, giving a triangular configuration to the track. It sure looks like the HSxx crawler could have a simple idler wheel bracket attached to the same bolts that hold the guide for the bottom-side of the track Then you could use a 20 or 21 link track without having to modify the crawler plates.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Depends on the purchase quantity, of course. It looks like the extremely small quantity delivered price might be about the same as the currently available HS724 tracks - a little north of $100. Price goes down from there.
> 
> I thought about this problem more overnight. Some tracked snowblowers use an idler or drive wheel on the top-side of the crawler carriage, giving a triangular configuration to the track. It sure looks like the HSxx crawler could have a simple idler wheel bracket attached to the same bolts that hold the guide for the bottom-side of the track Then you could use a 20 or 21 link track without having to modify the crawler plates.


we still have a lot of people who own these old HS50-55-70-80 Honda's around here and I get asked about them 3-4 times during the winter. I have some spares but most of them have cracks in them and not sure how much longer they would last.

that idler idea looks interesting. most people, i think would not want to pay that price on such an old machine unless it is still in very good/excellent condition.

I imagine you would have to replace both at the time to get uniform tracking.

Thanks for reply


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

As I continue to research this issue, I believe that there's an easy solution... I'm told the Cub Cadet/MTD/Yard-Man/Troy-Bilt small tracked blowers use a 118x60x18 track, part number 731-1292. Hope that it will fit the HSxx blowers. Can someone measure the Width/Pitch/Link Count and compare to the HSxx ones? Here's the list of possible donors:

MTD
316E740F352 (1652670) (1996) Snow Blower
316E740F752 (1652670) (1996) Snow Blower
316E760F118 (590678) (1996) Snow Blower
315E740F000 (1995) Snow Blower
314-612E000 (1994) Snowblower
314-642F000 (1994) Snowblower
313-612E000 (1993) Snowblower
313-642F000 (1993) Snowblower
312-612E000 (1992) Snowblower
312-642F000 (1992) Snowblower
315E740F352 (1995) Snowblower
312-612E054 (1992) Snowblower
312-612E098 (1992) Snowblower
312-642F054 (1992) Snowblower
312-642F102 (1992) Snowblower
313-612E027 (1993) Snowblower
313-612E054 (1993) Snowblower 481-1409
313-612E095 (1993) Snowblower
313-612E098 (1993) Snowblower
313-612E161 (1993) Snowblower
313-612E205 (1993) Snowblower
313-642F027 (1993) Snowblower
313-642F095 (1993) Snowblower
313-642F102 (1993) Snowblower
313-642F161 (1993) Snowblower
313-642F205 (1993) Snowblower

Yard Man
315E753F401 (1995) Snowblower
315E733E401 (1995) Snowblower
316E733E401 (1996) Snowblower
316E733E701 (1996) Snowblower
316E753F401 (1996) Snowblower
316E753F701 (1996) Snowblower
317E753F401 (1997) Snowblower
317E733E401 (1997) Snowblower
31AE753F401 (1998) Snowblower
31AE753F401 (1999) Snowblower
31AH763G401 (2001) Snowblower
31AE763G401 (2002) Snowblower
31AH763G401 (2000) Snowblower
31BH763G401 (2003) Snowblower
31BH763G401 (2004) Snowblower
31AH7L3G701 (2005) Snowblower
31AH7S3G701 (2005-2) Snowblower

Troy-Bilt
31AH7T74063 (2003) Storm Tracker 9.5HP 28" Track Drive
31AH7T74063 (2004) Storm Tracker 9.5HP 28" Track Drive
1028 (2005) Storm Tracker 10HP 28" Track Drive
1130 (2005) Storm Tracker 11HP 30" Track Drive
31AH7L74766 (2005-2) Storm Tracker 10HP 28" Track Drive
31AM73Q3766 (2008) Snow Tracker 2690 26" Self-Propelled
31BM73Q3 (2009) Snow Tracker 2690 26" Self-Propelled
31BM73Q3 (2010) Snow Tracker 2690XP 26" Self-Propelled
31BM73Q3711 (2011) Storm Tracker 2690
31BM73Q3766 (2011) Storm Tracker 2690
31AM73R3711 (2012) Storm Tracker 2690 Snowblower
31AM73R3766 (2012) Storm Tracker 2690 Snowblower


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

There's a 42755-732-901 listed on eBay right now... https://www.ebay.com/itm/Honda-HS55...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't know for sure, but have a suspicion that new tracks are easy to find, just not in North America.
example
https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/n273270238


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

dbert said:


> I don't know for sure, but have a suspicion that new tracks are easy to find, just not in North America.
> example
> https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/n273270238


Those are 20-link tracks, not the 18-link ones that are in question. 20s are not an issue (yet).


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Ah.Sorry. I wasnt paying attention to details was I? 
A second look at the Japan market for "18 link" versions came up empty. 
Curious to see if the MTD variants stand a chance.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

OK, for those looking for 118x60x18 tracks, this company has them for $65USD + shipping.

*Rubtrack*
Address:No.1 Jiefang RD., XinJian Town, Nanchang City, Jiangxi Province, China 330100
E-mail: [email protected] 
Website: www.rubtrack.com
Tel: 86-791-83733603
Reach me easily @ +86 158 7917 1225 (whats app)
Or add my skype/wechat: cathrynhan


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Here's another, less expensive option:

118x60x18 , the price is USD 34 (2.2kg ).
120x60x18, the price is USD 37 (2.25kg).
Shipping fee is according to the order quantity .

Mahone | Sales
U:SHANGHAI PUYI INDUSTRIAL CO.,LTD
E:[email protected] 
T:0086 21 37580296 | F:0086 21 37580295 
Mobile: +86 15000696796
-------------------------------------------------------
SHANGHAI PUYI INDUSTRIAL CO.,LTD
NO.3585 FENGZHE ROAD,SHANGHAI,CHINA 201400


----------



## Jet A-1 (Feb 15, 2015)

Any updates? Has anyone figured pit whether or not any od those MTD tracks will work on an HSxx?


----------

